# Portishead seafront



## oilslick (Oct 3, 2007)

has anybody stayed at Portishead sea front, we were thinking of going there this weekend. Thank you


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Do you mean the Lake Grounds? . I think the boy racers use it as a circuit

Loddy


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

we have never stayed there but hubby has played league cricket there a few times during the last few summers. we have taken the van down on odd occasions so i can sit in comfort and watch them play. i quite like it there and it was very good for the kids
hannah


----------



## oilslick (Oct 3, 2007)

OK thank you for the replies. We will see what happpens! I can tolerate a few boy racers I guess!


----------



## beamer (Jun 5, 2007)

oilslick said:


> OK thank you for the replies. We will see what hhippens! I can
> 
> hi oilslick ,
> 
> ...


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

It's called Lady Bay and it's theWalton Park Hotel, but there is a CL in Clevedon, Yeolands farm at Wrangle farm green

Loddy


----------

